# Warum Windows noch viel lernen muss - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Warum Windows noch viel lernen muss - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Carsten über die User-Experience in Windows 8.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Warum Windows noch viel lernen muss - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. September 2014)

Jetzt ist "Freakless" gefragt


----------



## locojens (6. September 2014)

Ist ja das gleiche wenn man Windows 8 neu installiert und zum kostenlosen Windows 8.1 Update aktualisieren möchte... das ist dann ein Krampf wie man ihn seit Windows Vista gewohnt ist. 


Wobei es bei Vista und Windows 7 noch ISOs mit Update (SP) inkl. gab. Was bei Windows 8 ja nichtmehr der Fall ist. Beziehungsweise funktioniert dann die Installation trotz Originalnummer von Windows 8 nicht wenn man die aktualisierte Version downloaden will (wie in der PCGH beschrieben z.B.).


----------



## longtom (6. September 2014)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Jetzt ist "Freakless" gefragt


 
Der muß sich erst in Stimmung Rauchen


----------



## derGronf (6. September 2014)

Witzig ist auch, dass man seinen Benutzer-Ordner nicht mehr so ohne weiters auf ein anderes Laufwerk verschieben kann. Warum man das will, werde ich nicht erläutern. Das 8.1 Update schlägt dann fehl. Also wieder alles umstellen. Und auch dieses Mini-Update 2 motzt rum, dann aber, ohne einen darauf hinzuweisen, warum man es nicht installieren kann.
Fragt man dann den Support, warum Microsoft das so geregelt hat, erhält man eine Antwort, die sinngemäß so ausfiel: "Die haben sich schon was dabei gedacht. Friss oder wechsel das BS." Habe ich also wieder gewechselt. 

derGronf


----------



## locojens (6. September 2014)

Ganz vergessen habe ich eben einen anderen Thread in welchem ich eben geantwortet habe. Sobald Windows 8.1 installiert ist gibt es keine Chance mehr .Net 3.5x zu installieren.


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen habe ich eben einen anderen Thread in welchem ich eben geantwortet habe. Sobald Windows 8.1 installiert ist gibt es keine Chance mehr .Net 3.5x zu installieren.



Nicht? Installieren von .NET Framework 3.5 unter Windows 8 oder 8.1


----------



## locojens (6. September 2014)

Alles probiert ... auch Offlineinstaller , es geht aber nicht. Ergebnis der Installer "100% fertig installiert" nur wenn ich dann den gewünschten Benchmark starten will kommt wieder das Fenster mit der Aufforderung das .Net 3.5 zu installieren.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. September 2014)

> _ad 2) Wenn Sie es bis hierhin ausgehalten haben, sind Sie bereits  Microsoft-vorgeschädigt, denn die eigentliche Frage ist doch, warum die  Redmonder es nicht schaffen, Windows 8.1 in seiner Eigenschaft als  Update nahtlos in den Update-Prozess zu integrieren?_


Das nicht (zumindest was W8 angeht, was über eine 8 wöchige testphase hinausginge...)....aber interessiert doch..
Hoffe mal, das W9 wieder, jetzt "entbalmert" besser und für mich wechselbarer wird.



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Jetzt ist "Freakless" gefragt


 
Der muss a) erst seine Instruktionen aus Redmond abwarten (die sind noch beim Brunch, wahrscheinlich..)
              b) erst neues Gras oder vergleichbares auftreiben...^^(nen spaß


----------



## Freakless08 (6. September 2014)

Da bekommt der Redakteur doch Schritt für Schritt aufgezeigt was er zu tun hat. Als PC Profi wird man sich wohl die 3-4 Schritte merken können, wie sonst hat der Redakteur wohl Programme über das damaligen Windows 7 Startmenü (welches zum Glück bei Windows 8 nicht mehr existiert) starten können?

Zudem hat Microsoft noch eine extrem komfortable Lösung eingebaut:
Ein lockerer und leichter ruck auf die rechte ober Ecke zum anzeigen des Suchbutton, welcher komfortabel erscheint. Da hätte das kleine Wörtchen "update" schon gereicht um den genialen Updateprozess sogar mit noch weniger Klicks und in schnellerer Zeit zu erreichen.
Dass das Update nicht als reguläres Update angezeigt wird ist nur zur Absicherung, denn einige schlechte und unzuverlässige Treiberhersteller haben am Anfang ihre Treiber nicht an das geniale Windows 8.1 angepasst und um den Herstellern noch Zeit zu geben bekamt man als Nutzer des fabelhaften Systems selbst die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden wann man wechseln möchte. Schließlich wurde/wird Windows 8 auch nach erscheinen weitergepflegt.
Ich sehe hierin keine Probleme und das Redmonder Softwarehaus hat dem Nutzer völlige Wahlfreiheit gegeben, welches man wo anders wohl nicht bekommen hätte. Ich frage mich, warum man sich über die gegebene Wahlfreiheit beschwert, denn so hat man vollständige Kontrolle über sein PC und dem Profisystem aus Redmond.


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

Super wie immer, Freakless!  Ich musste lachen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. September 2014)

> Witzig ist auch, dass man seinen Benutzer-Ordner nicht mehr so ohne weiters auf ein anderes Laufwerk verschieben kann. Warum man das will, werde ich nicht erläutern. Das 8.1 Update schlägt dann fehl. Also wieder alles umstellen. Und auch dieses Mini-Update 2 motzt rum, dann aber, ohne einen darauf hinzuweisen, warum man es nicht installieren kann.
> Fragt man dann den Support, warum Microsoft das so geregelt hat, erhält man eine Antwort, die sinngemäß so ausfiel: "Die haben sich schon was dabei gedacht. Friss oder wechsel das BS." Habe ich also wieder gewechselt.
> 
> derGronf



viel schlimmer finde ich es überhaupt das Microsoft mir "vorschreiben" will wo ich meine bilder und co zu speichern habe.
wofür gibt es überhaupt den ordner "eigene Dateien" "eigene Bilder" etc....
warum meint Microsoft mir einen Ordner erstellen zu müssen, den ich selbst nur umständlich konfigurieren kann. Natürlich kann ich meine Daten da speichern wo ich möchte, nur wozu der Sinn dieser verblödeten vorgefertigten Ordner. Das ist etwas was mich bisher in jeder einzelnen Windowsversion komplett aufgeregt hat. Diese ganze vorgefertigte Ordnerstruktur finde ich nur zum kotzen.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> viel schlimmer finde ich es überhaupt das Microsoft mir "vorschreiben" will wo ich meine bilder und co zu speichern habe.
> wofür gibt es überhaupt den ordner "eigene Dateien" "eigene Bilder" etc....
> warum meint Microsoft mir einen Ordner erstellen zu müssen, den ich selbst nur umständlich konfigurieren kann. Natürlich kann ich meine Daten da speichern wo ich möchte, nur wozu der Sinn dieser verblödeten vorgefertigten Ordner. Das ist etwas was mich bisher in jeder einzelnen Windowsversion komplett aufgeregt hat. Diese ganze vorgefertigte Ordnerstruktur finde ich nur zum kotzen.


 
Wieso? Weil man dann Nutzerdaten klar von Userdaten trennen kann. Das hat nur Vorteile. Sogar für Profis, die das - wenn sie wirklich wissen was sie tun - sowieso auch machen. 

Auch Unix macht das ja nicht anders.

Wenn Du das als "Vorschreiben" siehst, dann hast eher Du ein Problem. Das wäre wie als würdest Du ein Regal als Vorschrift bezeichnen, obwohl Dich niemand dazu zwingt, die Regale wie vorgesehen zu befüllen. Es steht Dir frei, die Regale komplett nach dem eigenen Geschmack umzubauen oder in einen ganz anderen Raum umzuziehen. Oder sogar komplett zu entsorgen und alles auf einen großen Haufen ins Zimmer zu schmeißen.


----------



## locojens (6. September 2014)

Das schafft sogar OS X.


----------



## Panzergrenadier (6. September 2014)

locojens schrieb:


> Alles probiert ... auch Offlineinstaller , es geht aber nicht. Ergebnis der Installer "100% fertig installiert" nur wenn ich dann den gewünschten Benchmark starten will kommt wieder das Fenster mit der Aufforderung das .Net 3.5 zu installieren.



Hast du .Net 3.5 auch aktiviert, so wie es in dem Link von keinnick beschrieben wird? Ansonsten fehlt mir erstmal auch nichts ein außer vielleicht den Anbieter des Benchmarks zu schicken und ihn darum bieten eine Version mit dem aktuellen .Net Framework zur Verfügung zu stellen. Normalerweise ist das kein Hexenwerk aus einem 3.5 Projekt ein 4.5 oder 4.5.1 Projekt zu erstellen.


----------



## Quake2008 (6. September 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Da bekommt der Redakteur doch Schritt für Schritt aufgezeigt was er zu tun hat. Als PC Profi wird man sich wohl die 3-4 Schritte merken können, wie sonst hat der Redakteur wohl Programme über das damaligen Windows 7 Startmenü (welches zum Glück bei Windows 8 nicht mehr existiert) starten können?
> 
> Zudem hat Microsoft noch eine extrem komfortable Lösung eingebaut:
> 
> ...




Ich weis ja nicht von welchen Freiheiten du sprichst, sicher ist das man deutlich weniger  "Freiheiten" hat, man benötigt einen Account um z.B überhaupt Apps kaufen zu können! 


Ich fasse deine Sulze hier als "Ironie" auf anders muss ich an anderen Dingen zweifeln. 



Windows 8.1, Xbox und Windows Phone sind schwache Produkte und das weis auch MS deshalb machen Sie soviel Schadensbegrenzung wie nur möglich, und die Konkurrenz schläft bekanntlich nicht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. September 2014)

> Wieso? Weil man dann Nutzerdaten klar von Userdaten trennen kann. Das hat nur Vorteile. Sogar für Profis, die das - wenn sie wirklich wissen was sie tun - sowieso auch machen.


in einer Firmenumgebung kann dies vielleicht noch sinn machen, aber am heimischen PC?
das ist MEIN rechner, den nur ICH benutze, warum sollte ICH MEINE Daten splitten?


> Wenn Du das als "Vorschreiben" siehst, dann hast eher Du ein Problem. Das wäre wie als würdest Du ein Regal als Vorschrift bezeichnen, obwohl Dich niemand dazu zwingt, die Regale wie vorgesehen zu befüllen.


Du sieht das wohl anderes als ich. In deinem Beispiel gibt Microsoft nämlich an, wo du das Regal aufzustellen hast. Und das ist in meinen Augen der entscheidene Punkt


----------



## locojens (6. September 2014)

Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Hast du .Net 3.5 auch aktiviert, so wie es in dem Link von keinnick beschrieben wird? Ansonsten fehlt mir erstmal auch nichts ein außer vielleicht den Anbieter des Benchmarks zu schicken und ihn darum bieten eine Version mit dem aktuellen .Net Framework zur Verfügung zu stellen. Normalerweise ist das kein Hexenwerk aus einem 3.5 Projekt ein 4.5 oder 4.5.1 Projekt zu erstellen.



Ja das habe ich ich versucht ... und selbst da will er wieder das nicht auf den Winsow8 Updateservern vorhandene Update laden und scheitert logischer weise.


----------



## Grestorn (6. September 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> in einer Firmenumgebung kann dies vielleicht noch sinn machen, aber am heimischen PC?
> das ist MEIN rechner, den nur ICH benutze, warum sollte ICH MEINE Daten splitten?


Warum platziert man die Toilette in der Regel nicht in der Küche? Klar kannst Du das machen, ob es sinnvoll ist steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Du sieht das wohl anderes als ich. In deinem Beispiel gibt Microsoft nämlich an, wo du das Regal aufzustellen hast. Und das ist in meinen Augen der entscheidene Punkt


 
Es schlägt einen Ort vor - und auch eine bestimmte Ordnung. Nichts hindert Dich daran, einen ganz eigenen Ort zu wählen und eine ganz eigene Ordnung. Und dieses dann auch im System zu hinterlegen, so dass alle Programme DEINE Ordnung für sich nutzen.

Du scheinst einen Vorschlag gleich als Vorschrift zu sehen.



locojens schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich ich versucht ... und selbst da will er wieder das nicht auf den Winsow8 Updateservern vorhandene Update laden und scheitert logischer weise.


 
Offenbar hat Deine .NET Installationen einen Schlag. Das habe ich schon oft gesehen, auch unter Windows 7. Das hat nichts mit der Windows Version zu tun. Wenn man dem Problem nachgeht (es werden bei der Installation seitenweise Logfiles geschrieben) ist es meist irgendeine Teil-Komponente, die in einer ungültigen Version vorliegt oder defekt ist. 

Das Problem an .net war von Anfang an, dass es sich a) zu tief ins System eingräbt und b) keine wirklich guten Installationsroutinen nutzt, die mit allen Situationen klarkommen würden. Bei Java ist das deutlich einfacher.


----------



## locojens (6. September 2014)

Das Problem in den Log-Files ist das er mir sagt das die Version von .Net nicht auf dem Server vorhanden ist.


----------



## Laudian (6. September 2014)

Fairerweise muss man hier aber sagen, dass die Menüführung nicht erst seit Windows 8 so konstruiert ist, dass sie den Nutzer möglichst stark verwirrt.

Beispiel aus Windows 7:
Klicke Wlan Symbol --> Rechtsklick auf dein Wlan --> Eigenschaften
Klicke Wlan Symbol --> Rechtsklick auf dein Wlan --> Status --> Eigenschaften

Man sollte meinen, dass beide Wege zum selben Ziel führen - Pustekuchen. Die beiden Menüs mit dem Titel Eigenschaften könnten unterschiedlicher kaum sein.

Der erste Weg führt mich zum Menü "Eigenschaften für Drahtlosnetzwerk XXX", der zweite zu "Eigenschaften von Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung". Jetzt stellt sich natürlich jeder die Frage, warum es 2 Menüs mit identischen Bezeichnungen gibt, in denen man *völlig* unterschiedliche Einstellungen vornehmen kann ?

Menü 1 zeigt einem Einstellungen für die Wlan Verbindung (Automatisch Verbinden, Verschlüsselungstyp, Passwort...), Menü 2 dagegen zeigt allgemeine, nicht Wlan spezifische Netzwerkeinstellungen (Ip4/6 Einstellungen, Freigabeoptionen...).

Durch eine solche Menüführung wird sichergestellt, dass weniger erfahrene Nutzer unter keinen Umständen schnell ans Ziel kommen. Wieso haben die beiden Menüs nicht a) eindeutige Bezeichnungen oder b) ein gemeinsames Fenster ?

Gleiches wenn ich die Systemnsteuerung öffne.

Ich sehe "Sichern und Wiederherstellen" und "Wiederherstellung". Der zweite Punkt ist offensichtlich komplett überflüssig und nur dazu da, den Nutzer zu verwirren.
Mal abgesehen davon haben viele Menüpunkte sehr verwirrende Bezeichnungen, das macht z.B. OS X deutlich besser.

Das Startmenü.
Ich kann schon verstehen dass es unter Windows 8 abgeschafft wurde, es war unter Windows 7 schließlich selten dämlich aufgebaut.
Was erwarte ich mir vom Startmenü ? Die meistgenutzen Programme -check-, Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Standby (Übrigens, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Energie sparen und Ruhezustand ? Muss man auch erst googlen) -check-, wichtige Systemfunktionen die ich regelmäßig benutze, darunter die Systemsteuerung, Arbeitsplatz und Benutzerordner, Standardprogramme... Moment mal, Standardprogramme ? Wieso zur Hölle braucht man da schon wieder einen Schnellzugriff hin ? Gleiches gilt btw auch für "Geräte und Drucker". Auch nicht gerade eine Funktion die ich jeden Tag nutze.

Und wieso kann ich Bilder/Dokumente/Musik/Spiele nicht ausblenden und an der Stelle etwas sinnvolles einfügen ? Meine Musik verwalte ich mit Itunes, Bilder habe ich erst gar keine auf diesem PC. Und im Spiele Ordner tauchen nicht einmal 1% meiner Spiele auf, also wozu gibt es diesen Ordner überhaupt ?

Als nächstes könnte man sich noch fragen, wieso es 2 unterschiedliche Programme Ordner für 32 und 64 Bit Anwendungen gibt, so wirklich beantworten kann einem das wohl auch keiner... Wenn man etwas sucht muss man aber immer in 2 Ordnern gucken anstatt in einem, sehr nervig.

Ich könnte jetzt noch kritisieren, dass der schmale "Desktop anzeigen" Button kaum zu treffen ist wenn man einen zweiten Bildschirm rechts daneben hat, aber wenn ich jetzt jede Schwachstelle im Windows 7 UI kritisiere bin ich in 2 Wochen noch beschäftigt.

Fakt ist, dass die Windows Menüs seit jeher nicht besonders gut strukturiert sind. Und Anstatt es dem Anwender möglichst einfach zu machen, das System an seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen, wird jedem ein festes Einheitssystem vorgegeben das man nur mit viel Mühe verändern kann.

Ich weiß schon, warum ich mir fürs Studium ein Macbook angeschafft habe...


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. September 2014)

Warum die 1000 Ubuntu Ableger für die Arbeit besser gerüstet sind 
Komplettes Office ist drin.
Es kann sogar Youtuben.
Probier mal eine in sich geschlossene Umgebung zu hacken.
Unanfällig ,gegen Viren und extrem robust.
Kein bullsh*t ala das system startet neu in x Sekunden .
Läuft sogar auf Dinosauriern wie dem Pentium 
Kurzum: Der ultimative mittelfinger an die NSA,die wissen nicht wen sie bei Linux schmieren müssen


----------



## Bevier (6. September 2014)

Windows entwickelt sich ja zum Glück immer weiter. Zwar gibt es zwischendurch immer wieder herbe Rückschläge (Vista Release, Win8 Release) aber irgendwann wird es sicherlich perfekt... bei der aktuellen Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit gibt es vermutlich mit Win 200 dann nicht mehr sehr viel zu meckern...


----------



## HolySteel (6. September 2014)

habe mich auf meinem Laptop auch schon über alle Maßen damit rumgeschlagen, und es im Endeffekt dann doch nicht geschafft, .net 3.5 ans Laufen zu bekommen  
Weder über admin-cmd, powershell noch über 2 verschiedene offline-Installer war da irgendwas zu machen. 
Und über 70€ pro Stunde Supportkosten ist mir das dann auch nicht wert...


----------



## hurt- (6. September 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der die Überschrift der Kolumne unpassend zu dessen Inhalt findet?
Als ich auf den Artikel geklickt habe, hab ich eigentlich einen Riesenartikel erwartet und nicht nur ein kleiner Beitrag über das Updatesystem von Windows..



			
				Laudian schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel aus Windows 7:
> Klicke Wlan Symbol --> Rechtsklick auf dein Wlan --> Eigenschaften
> Klicke Wlan Symbol --> Rechtsklick auf dein Wlan --> Status --> Eigenschaften



Was für ein WLAN Symbol meinst Du? Wenn Du das Symbol in "Netzwerkverbindungen" meinst, dann ist Deine Aussage Schwachsinn, weil die Eigenschaften im Status sind die Eigenschaften des Adapters. 
Ich benutze gerade Windows 8, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob es bei Windows 7 beim Rechtsklick auf das WLAN Symbol unten in der Taskleiste Menübuttons für "Eigenschaften" und "Status" gab, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinner war das nicht so. Also nochmal meine Frage: Welches Symbol meinst Du?

Nichtsdestotrotz, ich geb Dir allgemein Recht, dass die Menüführung vor allem in der Systemsteuerung komplett vermurkst ist. Deswegen nutze ich auch zu 99% die Suche in der Systemsteuerung um überhaupt irgendwas zu finden. 



			
				SnugglezNRW schrieb:
			
		

> viel schlimmer finde ich es überhaupt das Microsoft mir "vorschreiben" will wo ich meine bilder und co zu speichern habe. [...]



Kennst Du das Bibliothekenfeature? Das ist bei Windows 8.1 mittlerweile wieder standardmäßig deaktiviert (war bei Windows 8 noch anders), aber in einer Bibliothek kannst Du alles sammeln. Beispielsweise kannst Du der Bilderbibliothek 50 Ordner hinzufügen (die meinetwegen auch alle auf verschiedenen Festplatten liegen) und der Inhalt dieser 50 Ordner wird Dir an einem Ort angezeigt. Sehr praktisch wie ich finde.
Die "Eigene Bilder" usw. Ordner hab ich auch nie genutzt, aber ehrlich gesagt haben sie mich bisher auch nicht wirklich gestört.

Übrigens:
Das das Bibliothekenfeature standardmäßig deaktiviert ist, macht sich allein schon daran bemerkbar, dass bei einem Klick auf das Explorersymbol (sofern man es in der Taskleiste gepinnt hat) sich bei Windows 8.1 der Arbeitsplatz öffnet. Bei Win 8 öffneten sich dort noch die Bibliotheken. Sobald man diese in Win 8.1 wieder aktiviert öffnen sich auch hier wieder die Bibliotheken. 
Ich persönlich find das übrigens totalen Murks, ich will die Bibliotheken nutzen aber trotzdem bei einem Klick auf den Explorer im Arbeitsplatz landen. Ihr habt mich gerad wieder daran erinnert danach zu googlen.


----------



## PChavenoKiIlzone (6. September 2014)

Also ich fand das erste frische Windows 8 nicht schlecht.. Was ich nicht gut finde ist das sich das System quasi Polymorph verändert so das man sich a.) immer neu orientieren muss was ja nicht das Problem wäre Aber man möchte ja auch kein Auto kaufen das jeden Tag  anders aussieht oder anders Motorisiert ist..   das mag einem Gefallen mir jedenfalls nicht!  b.) wird mir immer mehr die Kontrolle entzogen und ich bräuchte 1000 Mann Jahre um einigermaßen den Quellcode verstehen 

Also ich hätte mir gewünscht das W8  das meiner Meinung stabil gelaufen ist, auch der Sound war in Ordnung..  Spiele Kompatibilität  gut bis sehr gut (einige Spiele haben gemuckt dafür gingen einige die beim Vorgänger Probleme hatten.. hatte vorher Vista mal drauf  und war auch sehr zu frieden mit Vista, das die Oberfläche  wahlweise geblieben wäre oder das man es selbst entscheiden kann was man bevorzugt!  
Win9  sollte das Sound System wieder wie Vista oder wenigsten der  W8 Version anpassen die Bassfunktionen sind   echt verbesserungswürdig ... habe seit vorgestern wieder Win8.1 drauf  wolle es nochmal frisch probieren..

vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ein Tipp wegen des Sound parat  

Board Asus  M3N78VM  mit Geforce 8200 Chipsatz Soundchip ist ein VT1708B  als Soundsystem benutze ich eine günstige Medion 5.1 Subsystem  

laut System auch die aktuellsten Treiber und auch in der Systemsteuerung alles mögliche Ausprobiert.. aber der Bass ist zu schwach Unter Vista war er super satt


----------



## Xagi (6. September 2014)

Wirklich störend find ich das alles nur bei ner Neuinstallation, Windows 8.1 mit Windows 8 Key installieren is nich...dadurch zieht sich ne Windows Neuinstallation völlig unnötig in die Länge.

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Carver (6. September 2014)

Netter Artikel. Dennoch Meckern auf hohem Niveau IMO.


----------



## Lukystrike (7. September 2014)

Windows braucht endlich Quick Settings für Audio und Video Ausgänge....


----------



## Quat (7. September 2014)

Sehr schön geschrieben, hab ich gern gelesen!
Und das nicht nur weil du mir aus der Seele sprichst.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (7. September 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil man dann Nutzerdaten klar von Userdaten trennen kann. Das hat nur Vorteile. Sogar für Profis, die das - wenn sie wirklich wissen was sie tun - sowieso auch machen.
> 
> Auch Unix macht das ja nicht anders.
> 
> Wenn Du das als "Vorschreiben" siehst, dann hast eher Du ein Problem. Das wäre wie als würdest Du ein Regal als Vorschrift bezeichnen, obwohl Dich niemand dazu zwingt, die Regale wie vorgesehen zu befüllen. Es steht Dir frei, die Regale komplett nach dem eigenen Geschmack umzubauen oder in einen ganz anderen Raum umzuziehen. Oder sogar komplett zu entsorgen und alles auf einen großen Haufen ins Zimmer zu schmeißen.


 
...und warum muss man das! machen?
Würde z.B. beim installieren / ersten Start von Windows einfach eine Auswahlmöglichkeit erscheinen die fragt...
(und hey auch hier einbauen wie man mit Windows Hantieren will => Kachel, Windows 7 oder Classic)

Auch nervig die Suchfunktion (Windows 8).
Warum kann ich nicht recht klicken auf nem Ordner und das dann die Suchfunkltion erscheind?



Carver schrieb:


> Netter Artikel. Dennoch Meckern auf hohem Niveau IMO.


 Stimmt irgendwie.
Denoch traurig wie einfach MS das "perfekte" BS hätte machen können.


----------



## Quat (7. September 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> in einer Firmenumgebung kann dies vielleicht noch sinn machen, aber am heimischen PC?
> das ist MEIN rechner, den nur ICH benutze, warum sollte ICH MEINE Daten splitten?
> 
> Du sieht das wohl anderes als ich. In deinem Beispiel gibt Microsoft nämlich an, wo du das Regal aufzustellen hast. Und das ist in meinen Augen der entscheidene Punkt


 
Beides stimmt ja nicht wirklich! Zumindest Windows gehört nicht dir, du darfst es nur nutzen.
Zudem, alle regen sich über das unsichere Windows auf. Jetzt macht M$ "endlich" mal was sinnvolles, ... auch wieder blöd.
Auch schreibt dir M$ nicht vor, wo diese Ordner zu seien haben, ich erkenn da lediglich eine Empfehlung.
Tip: rechte Maus auf einen der Ordner und dann den Reiter "Pfad" mal anschauen. Es passt sogar alles in einen Ordner.
Noch 'n Tip: UAC aus und du kannst schalten und walten wie du willst. Zur Not noch alle Rechte an sich reißen.
Ist aber wirklich nur 'n Tip, auf keinen Fall eine Empfehlung! 



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> viel schlimmer finde ich es überhaupt das Microsoft mir "vorschreiben" will wo ich meine bilder und co zu speichern habe.
> wofür gibt es überhaupt den ordner "eigene Dateien" "eigene Bilder" etc....
> warum meint Microsoft mir einen Ordner erstellen zu müssen, den ich selbst nur umständlich konfigurieren kann. Natürlich kann ich meine Daten da speichern wo ich möchte, nur wozu der Sinn dieser verblödeten vorgefertigten Ordner. Das ist etwas was mich bisher in jeder einzelnen Windowsversion komplett aufgeregt hat. Diese ganze vorgefertigte Ordnerstruktur finde ich nur zum kotzen.


 
Ich verstehe dich aber der Grund liegt klar auf der Hand. Um Programmen eine einheitliche Basis zu stellen sind diese Ordner sinnvoll, sogar logisch. Selbst nutze ich aber auch nur Documents. "Eigene Dateien" ist schon 'ne Weile nur noch symbolisch. Durch die Aufteilung selbiger ebenfalls logisch. Vernünftig für Windows erstellte Programme beachten diese Struktur ja auch.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil man dann Nutzerdaten klar von Userdaten trennen kann. Das hat nur Vorteile.


 
Wo liegt der Unterschied, außer das eines rein Deutsch, das andere aber eine Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch ist?
Oder meinst du Systemdaten und Nutzerdaten?


----------



## Grestorn (7. September 2014)

Quat schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied, außer das eines rein Deutsch, das andere aber eine Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch ist?
> Oder meinst du Systemdaten und Nutzerdaten?



Klar, Fehler meinerseits. Natürlich meinte ich SYSTEM- und Nutzerdaten.


----------



## hodenbussard (21. September 2014)

Einer der Gründe,warum ich Windows Nutzer nicht wirklich beneide ist das Update Verfahren.
Dauert ewig,ab und an zerschiesst es mir das System.Da hab ich es lieber mit Terminal auf,2 Befehle eintippen und die Sache ist Ruck Zuck erledigt.OK,ich kann mir damit auch das System zerballern,aber ich muss nicht ewig drauf warten .
Neidisch bin ich ein bisserl,das Win Nutzer nur Kiste an,Spiel rein,installieren und Fertig haben.


----------

